# Limiti



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

Ho un'amica che ha una relazione con un uomo sposato.
Fatica a reggere i limiti della relazione, che pure razionalmente riconosce.
Però non riesce neanche a rinunciare a questo rapporto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Fatica a reggere i limiti della relazione, che pure razionalmente riconosce.
> Però non riesce neanche a rinunciare a questo rapporto.


Anche io ho un'amica nelle stesse condizioni, quella di cui ho parlato all'inizio della laison che poi è andata avanti.


Stare in bilico è essa stessa una scelta e nonostante ci si lamenti non se ne riesce a fare a meno. Perchè non si ha altro.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche io ho un'amica nelle stesse condizioni, quella di cui ho parlato all'inizio della laison che poi è andata avanti.
> 
> 
> Stare in bilico è essa stessa una scelta e nonostante ci si lamenti non se ne riesce a fare a meno. Perchè non si ha altro.


L'amore non da scelta.. E per amore ci si può anche sporcare del fatto di rendersi complici di un tradimento coniugale (del compagno sposato con cui ci si relaziona)..
Per amore.. Si può diventare nei discorsi di altri "quella troia con cui si vede mio marito"...


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'amore non da scelta.. E per amore ci si può anche sporcare del fatto di rendersi complici di un tradimento coniugale (del compagno sposato con cui ci si relaziona)..
> Per amore.. Si può diventare nei discorsi di altri "quella troia con cui si vede mio marito"...


E magari uscire dalla retorica dell' amore come scusa e giustificazione di tutto gioverebbe.

Anche e soprattuttutto per la definizione di amore che tanti confondono e assolutizzano come concetto ma che è di una scivolosità unica.


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Fatica a reggere i limiti della relazione, che pure razionalmente riconosce.
> Però non riesce neanche a rinunciare a questo rapporto.


Si accontenta, e gode. Praticamente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'amore non da scelta.. E per amore ci si può anche sporcare del fatto di rendersi complici di un tradimento coniugale (del compagno sposato con cui ci si relaziona)..
> Per amore.. Si può diventare nei discorsi di altri "quella troia con cui si vede mio marito"...


Che in nome dell'amore si pensi di poter fare qualsasi cosa, a me è un fatto che mi sta tremendamente sulle palle. Si diventa "quella troia che sta con mio marito" per troiaggine, non per amore. O non solo. E se le mogli dei miei ex amanti mi definissero troia non batterei ciglio, anche se ero innamorata di loro, o almeno così pensavo di essere.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Fatica a reggere i limiti della relazione, che pure razionalmente riconosce.
> Però non riesce neanche a rinunciare a questo rapporto.


Temo che questa fatica si farà via via sempre più sentire. 
Riconoscere razionalmemte i limiti non vuol dire farli propri. 
Probabilmente vuole di più.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo che questa fatica si farà via via sempre più sentire.
> Riconoscere razionalmemte i limiti non vuol dire farli propri.
> Probabilmente vuole di più.



Come il 90% delle amanti libere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che in nome dell'amore si pensi di poter fare qualsasi cosa, a me è un fatto che mi sta tremendamente sulle palle. Si diventa "quella troia che sta con mio marito" per troiaggine, non per amore. O non solo. E se le mogli dei miei ex amanti mi definissero troia non batterei ciglio, anche se ero innamorata di loro, o almeno così pensavo di essere.



Fate finta che non sia io a scrivere stasera ma Regan de l'esorcista.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come il 90% delle amanti libere.


Se la relazione dura anni è probabile che l'altra cerchi alla fine conferme e decisioni definitive. 
Direi che è fisiologico.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fate finta che non sia io a scrivere stasera ma Regan de l'esorcista.


:rotfl:


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo che questa fatica si farà via via sempre più sentire.
> Riconoscere razionalmemte i limiti non vuol dire farli propri.
> Probabilmente vuole di più.


Beh, è un copione abbastanza noto.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se la relazione dura anni è probabile che l'altra cerchi alla fine conferme e decisioni definitive.
> Direi che è fisiologico.



Pero'  poi  e'  inutile prendersela se resti con il cerino in mano. Se l'altro fosse innamorato non aspetterebbe anni.

Il marito di una mia amica ci ha messo pochi mesi a separarsi quando si e' innamorato di una libera. 

Chi  fa passare anni difficilmente poi sceglie l'amante, forse se sbattuto fuori di casa, forse. 

Mio marito nel caso sarebbe andato da sua madre a 300 km da entrambe. 

Non ha mai pensato di vivere con lei. Liberissimo di farlo per me.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Quando scrissi il mio primo post un'utente che ricordo spesso con malinconia rispose come rispondo ora io: mah


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, è un copione abbastanza noto.


nelle lunghe relazioni credo di si, le aspettative, la necessità di realizzare un futuro insieme a... Credo che presentino prima o poi il conto.
Soprattutto  se uno dei due amanti è libero.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  poi  e'  inutile prendersela se resti con il cerino in mano. Se l'altro fosse innamorato non aspetterebbe anni.
> 
> Il marito di una mia amica ci ha messo pochi mesi a separarsi quando si e' innamorato di una libera.
> 
> ...


E' capitato anche ad un mio amico, lasciata la moglie e ora convive con quella che era l'amante. Tutto accaduto in pochissimo tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando scrissi il mio primo post un'utente che ricordo spesso con malinconia rispose come rispondo ora io: mah


Ecco ora devo andare a rileggere il tuo primo post


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' capitato anche ad un mio amico, lasciata la moglie e ora convive con quella che era l'amante. Tutto accaduto in pochissimo tempo.



L'EX della mia amica si e'  sposato da poco  con l'amante ed hanno un figlio. A  me e' dispiaciuto molto per lei perche ha passato anni di crisi e non si e' praticamente mai ripresa. NON HA piu' voluto nessuno ed e' una bella donna, bel lavoro,  benestante  ma sempre triste.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco ora devo andare a rileggere il tuo primo post



Pensato pure io ma dove?????


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco ora devo andare a rileggere il tuo primo post


È cacciato in fondo al confessionale


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2016)

brunetta sei tu l'amica?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> È cacciato in fondo al confessionale


Mi  sa che lo vado a scovare  così comprenderò il senso del mah  anche se qualcosa credo di aver intuito


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2016)

mah lo disse marì, credo


----------



## Skorpio (11 Febbraio 2016)

Eh.. Fare l amante è un brutto mestiere.. Sia da liberi che da sposati.
Non lo farei nemmeno mezza giornata..


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah lo disse marì, credo


Si


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. Fare l amante è un brutto mestiere.. Sia da liberi che da sposati.
> Non lo farei nemmeno mezza giornata..


Dipende come lo fai


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si


Ti ho ritrovata ( primo post ) e ti ho letta ( continuerò finendo il 3D ) 
La prima impressione è : smarrita, sofferente ma consapevole. 
Rendi  bene l'idea di come era il tuo rapporto con lui, equilibrato e credo che quell'equilibrio perso così repentinamente ti abbia fatto soffrire molto.


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che in nome dell'amore si pensi di poter fare qualsasi cosa, a me è un fatto che mi sta tremendamente sulle palle. Si diventa "quella troia che sta con mio marito" per troiaggine, non per amore. O non solo. E se le mogli dei miei ex amanti mi definissero troia non batterei ciglio, anche se ero innamorata di loro, o almeno così pensavo di essere.


Al netto delle troie varie  ti quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ho ritrovata ( primo post ) e ti ho letta ( continuerò finendo il 3D )
> La prima impressione è : smarrita, sofferente ma consapevole.
> Rendi  bene l'idea di come era il tuo rapporto con lui, equilibrato e credo che quell'equilibrio perso così repentinamente ti abbia fatto soffrire molto.


Molto
Ogni tanto ci ricado. 
Ma ora abbiamo un bellissimo rapporto che ai quei tempi sembrava impossibile. 
Scusate l'OT


----------



## Tulipmoon (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Fatica a reggere i limiti della relazione, che pure razionalmente riconosce.
> Però non riesce neanche a rinunciare a questo rapporto.



vorrei scrivere qualcosa, ma in realtà basta solo dire che mi aggiungo alla lista di persone come la tua amica. triste ma vero.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Giuro che ho contato prima di rispondere. 
Ma superati i 15 anni secondo me non si compiono azioni senza aver un minimo calcolato le conseguenze. 
Se lo si fa poi non ci si lamenta. Soprattutto se si resta


----------



## Tulipmoon (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro che ho contato prima di rispondere.
> Ma superati i 15 anni secondo me non si compiono azioni senza aver un minimo calcolato le conseguenze.
> Se lo si fa poi non ci si lamenta. Soprattutto se si resta



potevi non contare, hai sprecato secondi. non mi sto lamentando. conosco le conseguenze.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> potevi non contare, hai sprecato secondi. non mi sto lamentando. conosco le conseguenze.


Non mi sembra di averti quotato. Mi riferivo al post di brunetta e al tema in generale 
Spiace che ti sia sentita chiamata in causa.


----------



## Tulipmoon (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di averti quotato. Mi riferivo al post di brunetta e al tema in generale
> Spiace che ti sia sentita chiamata in causa.



Allora easy peasy...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> brunetta sei tu l'amica?



No. Io le ricordo i limiti.
E apri sti mp, noiosa!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Il problema di tant* è che non si incontrano tante persone che piacciono e le relazioni danno l'idea di dare quel pensiero felice. Poi bisogna vedere l'equilibrio tra positivo e negativo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema di tant* è che non si incontrano tante persone che piacciono e le relazioni danno l'idea di dare quel pensiero felice. Poi bisogna vedere l'equilibrio tra positivo e negativo.


Concordo. Ma quando il negativo supera il positivo se resti stai zitta. Se non lo supera di che ti lamenti?
I limiti una donna adulta che va con uno sposato dovrebbe conoscerli prima.


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2016)

Se uno dei due è libero prima o poi desiderera di più se innamorato 
Giustamente in parte 
Però ha iniziato una relazione conscio dei limiti per cui mi verrebbe da pensare se non ci stai più dentro esci fuori
Il mio ex amante desiderava di più 
Io no

È finita 
Ma quanti discorsi parole 
Non si capacitava del mio non desiderare altro con lui 
Io non ero probabilmente così innamorata non ho mai vissuto bene quella situazione se non all inizio
Ho riletto poche sere fa i miei primi post
Ero completamente partita non ragionavo a rileggermi adesso provo un misto di tenerezza e anche un po di rabbia verso me stessa
Ma ha fatto parte del mio percorso anche questo non lo rinnego anzi

Non si fosse separato sarebbe finita comunque


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma quando il negativo supera il positivo se resti stai zitta. Se non lo supera di che ti lamenti?
> I limiti una donna adulta che va con uno sposato dovrebbe conoscerli prima.


Infatti il thread l'ho aperto io e non lei...

Il punto è che è meglio una relazione con dei limiti piuttosto che niente . Però non trova sufficienti conferme perché non è certo che l'indisponibilità sia reale o si tratti di marginalità superiore al preventivato.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il thread l'ho aperto io e non lei...
> 
> Il punto è che è meglio una relazione con dei limiti piuttosto che niente . Però non trova sufficienti conferme perché non è certo che l'indisponibilità sia reale o si tratti di marginalità superiore al preventivato.


Questo è un discorso diverso. Mi accerterei che i miei sono dubbi leciti o immotivati e poi prenderei delle decisioni
Non è che sia meglio una cosa piuttosto che niente. Io non la vedo così. Io credo che conti chi sia l'atro e cosa riesce a darci e valutare


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema di tant* è che non si incontrano tante persone che piacciono e le relazioni danno l'idea di dare quel pensiero felice. Poi bisogna vedere l'equilibrio tra positivo e negativo.



Vero, mi sono illusa per 12 anni rimanendo in relazioni tutto sommato tranquille che pensavo dessero il vero pensiero felice. Ma non era quella la mia felicità, e a costo di perdere tutto, sapendo che ci sono ben poche persone che mi piacciono, mi sono presa le mie responsabilità e ho chiuso quelle situazioni.

I limiti della situazione in cui mi trovo ora li conosco benissimo è non è la paura di rimanere sola a fermarmi, semplicemente sono innamorata di questa persona, per cui finché lo sono, anche se razionalmente so che dovrei chiudere, non chiudo perché prima di tutto l'amore non è razionale, e secondo continuo a starci bene insieme e i momenti belli, dato che sono innamorata, mi fanno superare i momenti no. Quando questo non succederà più chiuderò.

Ho chiuso storie di 8 anni, di 2 anni ecc, in cui c'erano 1000 momenti si e motivi per continuare e stabilità, per quell'unico fattore negativo che c'era: ovvero non ero innamorata.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Vero, mi sono illusa per 12 anni rimanendo in relazioni tutto sommato tranquille che pensavo dessero il vero pensiero felice. Ma non era quella la mia felicità, e a costo di perdere tutto, sapendo che ci sono ben poche persone che mi piacciono, mi sono presa le mie responsabilità e ho chiuso quelle situazioni.
> 
> I limiti della situazione in cui mi trovo ora li conosco benissimo è non è la paura di rimanere sola a fermarmi, semplicemente sono innamorata di questa persona, per cui finché lo sono, anche se razionalmente so che dovrei chiudere, non chiudo perché prima di tutto l'amore non è razionale, e secondo continuo a starci bene insieme e i momenti belli, dato che sono innamorata, mi fanno superare i momenti no. Quando questo non succederà più chiuderò.
> 
> Ho chiuso storie di 8 anni, di 2 anni ecc, in cui c'erano 1000 momenti si e motivi per continuare e stabilità, per quell'unico fattore negativo che c'era: ovvero non ero innamorata.


Alla tua età restare in una relazione marginale è assurdo perché ci si mette in condizioni di non poter avere una relazione completa perché più gli anni avanzano,meno persone gradevoli e libere si trovano.



Però può essere benissimo che tu non voglia una relazione vera.
L"innamoramento è un pretesto. Si sceglie la relazione, non l'innamoramento.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

*OK*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il thread l'ho aperto io e non lei...
> 
> Il punto è che è meglio una relazione con dei limiti piuttostomi che niente . Però non trova sufficienti conferme perché non è certo che l'indisponibilità sia reale o si tratti di marginalità superiore al preventivato.


Ma perché la relazione extraconiugale con dei limiti risulta spesso giustificata  con tanto di ... meglio che niente ... mentre la relazione coniugale non viene quasi mai giustificata allo stesso modo?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma perché la relazione extraconiugale con dei limiti risulta spesso giustificata  con tanto di ... meglio che niente ... mentre la relazione coniugale non viene quasi mai giustificata allo stesso modo?


Perché dipende dalle premesse che creano le aspettative.


Non credo necessario esplicitare.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché dipende dalle premesse che creano le aspettative.
> 
> 
> Non credo necessario esplicitare.


Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alla tua età restare in una relazione marginale è assurdo perché ci si mette in condizioni di non poter avere una relazione completa perché più gli anni avanzano,meno persone gradevoli e libere si trovano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non la penso così, non si sceglie un bel niente. Quando si sceglie razionalmente facendosi tutti i calcoli sarà solo una relazione mediocre e dimenticabile. Ma è la mia opinione sulle mie esperienze.
Ma so che è comunque una cosa con una data scadenza (terribile da accettare, ma lo so), non sto rinchiusa in clausura a fissare la finestra. Semplicemente ora non cerco altro.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Non la penso così, non si sceglie un bel niente. Quando si sceglie razionalmente facendosi tutti i calcoli sarà solo una relazione mediocre e dimenticabile. Ma è la mia opinione sulle mie esperienze.
> Ma so che è comunque una cosa con una data scadenza (terribile da accettare, ma lo so), non sto rinchiusa in clausura a fissare la finestra. Semplicemente ora non cerco altro, ma nemmeno c'è altro.


No.  Tu vuoi proprio questo e lui, in quanto sposato, va bene per averlo.

Qualunque psicologo te lo può confermare.
Certamente puoi non volerlo credere per non sapere il perché.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il thread l'ho aperto io e non lei...
> 
> Il punto è che è meglio una relazione con dei limiti piuttosto che niente . Però non trova sufficienti conferme perché non è certo che l'indisponibilità sia reale o si tratti di marginalità superiore al preventivato.


Questo è un rischio che deve correre l'incertezza nel capire se i limiti imposti da lui siano necessari o in parte amplificati ( senza che c'entri la suo rapporto con la moglie).
il consiglio per la tua amica: se  questa incertezza riesce a gestirsela senza particolari paranoie può andar bene, se subentra il dubbio relativamente al comportamento di lui che la fa viver male forse è il caso che chiuda. 
Dirò un ovvietà ma non è l'unico uomo sulla terra, lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché dipende dalle premesse che creano le aspettative.
> 
> 
> Non credo necessario esplicitare.


Quoto.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che in nome dell'amore si pensi di poter fare qualsasi cosa, a me è un fatto che mi sta tremendamente sulle palle. *Si diventa "quella troia che sta con mio marito" per troiaggine*, non per amore. O non solo. E se le mogli dei miei ex amanti mi definissero troia non batterei ciglio, anche se ero innamorata di loro, o almeno così pensavo di essere.


...guarda, la definivo pure io così, finché qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che la mia "dolce" metà non era un decelerato passivo che subiva....


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

*..*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende come lo fai


Comunque tu lo faccia.. Resta un brutto mestiere...
Un po come fare il Killer..
Alla fine devi sempre sollecitare il grilletto e poi nascondere la pistola..
Abbrutisce.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Io credo che i sentimenti vengano costruiti.
Si parte da un'attrazione, ma poi è la relazione e il nostro lavoro interno di rievocazione dei suoi momenti e di anticipazione, negative o positive, che creano legami, aspettative, soddisfazioni, delusioni o gratificazioni, nuovo materiale da costruzione.
Ma un'attrazione di base ci vuole.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che i sentimenti vengano costruiti.
> Si parte da un'attrazione, ma poi è la relazione e il nostro lavoro interno di rievocazione dei suoi momenti e di anticipazione, negative o positive, che creano legami, aspettative, soddisfazioni, delusioni o gratificazioni, nuovo materiale da costruzione.
> *Ma un'attrazione di base ci vuole*.


Sempre da quella si parte. E' naturale.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Ma*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che i sentimenti vengano costruiti.
> Si parte da un'attrazione, ma poi è la relazione e il nostro lavoro interno di rievocazione dei suoi momenti e di anticipazione, negative o positive, che creano legami, aspettative, soddisfazioni, delusioni o gratificazioni, nuovo materiale da costruzione.
> Ma un'attrazione di base ci vuole.


Non dimenticarti dell'influenza che può avere la paura della solitudine.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non dimenticarti dell'influenza che può avere la paura della solitudine.....


Quella può essere una spinta alla costruzione.

Quello che mi premeva dire è che vi è una costruzione.
La costruzione è prevalentemente fuori controllo, segue percorsi individuali seguendo sentieri appresi  (l'alfabeto di cui aveva parlato una volta Ipazia) ma ognuno ha il potere di scegliere se proseguire nella costruzione e di guidarla.
A volte non vi è sufficiente consapevolezza, ma comunque ci si può rendere conto se si sta costruendo senza fondamenta o con materiali di scarto.
Temo che capiti di pensare di poter avere solo una stamberga.
E la stamberga è per qualcuno sempre meglio di niente perché ci si sente niente.

Capita che venga da dire a chi si vede che si sta buttando via  "Fai volontariato!" Superficialmente può sembrare un invito a guardare chi sta peggio, ma è un esortazione a vedere quanto valiamo e quanto vale la nostra vita e che merita una bella costruzione.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

L’altro giorno ero al parco con mio figlio e mi sonoimbattuta in due uomini che parlavano ad alta voce. Non giovanissimi entrambi.Uno che confidava (confidava? Gridava….sicché ho sentito tutto mio malgrado) all’altro che aveva appena bidonatouna tizia che domenica voleva vederlo. “Sai, prima vado con la moglie a pranzodai suoi. Non è carino piantarla lì…. Poi… doveva essere una volta, e invecesono già 8 porca vacca, questa è sola, si sta innamorando, e io sai… ci sto, è bella…”.E l’altro: “Sì cazzo, trombatele, ma almeno non portartele a casa”.

Il tutto lo dicevano con un sorrisetto da stronzi che non so spiegare. Ma diceva tanto.
Rischi, e non solo limiti.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> L’altro giorno ero al parco con mio figlio e mi sonoimbattuta in due uomini che parlavano ad alta voce. Non giovanissimi entrambi.Uno che confidava (confidava? Gridava….sicché ho sentito tutto mio malgrado) all’altro che aveva appena bidonatouna tizia che domenica voleva vederlo. “Sai, prima vado con la moglie a pranzodai suoi. Non è carino piantarla lì…. Poi… doveva essere una volta, e invecesono già 8 porca vacca, questa è sola, si sta innamorando, e io sai… ci sto, è bella…”.E l’altro: “Sì cazzo, trombatele, ma almeno non portartele a casa”.
> 
> Il tutto lo dicevano con un sorrisetto da stronzi che non so spiegare. Ma diceva tanto.
> Rischi, e non solo limiti.


E la bella si sta costruendo un amore, ma la bestia resterà bestia.


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non dimenticarti dell'influenza che può avere la paura della solitudine.....



Per molti si, ma mi riferisco alle molte persone che non lasciano il compagno e continuano a tradire. 

Per il resto i sentimenti non si costruiscono. Quelli che vengono costruiti fin dall'inizio, semplicemente avendo attrazione fisica di base, sono destinati a morire tempo poco, se non muoiono ci si sta solo accontentando.

Si costruisce il futuro e si lavora per trovare insieme un equilibrio nella vita, ma non si costruiscono i sentimenti.

Semmai possiamo dire che uno evita di finire innamorato di una persona che non potrà mai avere veramente, quello si, infatti, nel mio caso è stata una leggerezza, non credevo sarebbe successo e mi ci sono andata io a ficcare, per svariati motivi di cui non mi interessa parlare.

Detto questo, nel mio caso e nel caso di chiunque, se rimango in questa situazione è per una mia scelta, dettata da quello che ho scritto precedentemente, ma si è comunque una scelta. Ma il sentimento c'è in ogni caso, se deciderò di chiudere mentre c'è ancora, sarà solo molto più doloroso. Ma non si può costruire o decostruire un sentimento.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la bella si sta costruendo un amore, ma la bestia resterà bestia.



Peccato che nemmeno la bella stia costruendo.


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la bella si sta costruendo un amore, ma la bestia resterà bestia.



oppure si possono anche evitare le generalizzazioni da 5° elementare.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> oppure si possono anche evitare le generalizzazioni da 5° elementare.



Sicuro.
Parlavo di rischi. Nessun rischio è certo. Ad ogni buon conto, conosco abbastanza il mondo per poter dire che tanti uomini la pensano abbastanza similmente a quella "bestia".


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Insomma*

I sentimenti non si costruiscono?
Insomma,secondo me esistono persone che mascherano certe pulsioni con un'affettività inesistente....
Io credo che ci siano persone che si affezionano,poi subentra l'assuefazione alla persona,il vivere insieme aspetti quotidiani della vita,e si scambia tutto questo per altro....
Esistono persone che per propri bisogni o convenienze si costruiscono sentimenti....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Per molti si, ma mi riferisco alle molte persone che non lasciano il compagno e continuano a tradire.
> 
> Per il resto i sentimenti non si costruiscono. Quelli che vengono costruiti fin dall'inizio, semplicemente avendo attrazione fisica di base, sono destinati a morire tempo poco, se non muoiono ci si sta solo accontentando.
> 
> ...


L'ho scritto proprio per te, in questo thread.

Altroché che i sentimenti si costruiscono!
Se lo neghi è proprio perché in questo momento della tua vita volevi costruirti un sentimento che non potesse portare a una convivenza e a un impegno per motivi tuoi.
Se conosci persone un po' più adulte, osservatrici e che conoscono la tua storia famigliare potranno dirtelo.
Però non è facile dirlo e non tutti conoscono persone così, inoltre alcuni hanno robuste difese.
Tu sei molto sulla difensiva.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> I sentimenti non si costruiscono?
> Insomma,secondo me esistono persone che mascherano certe pulsioni con un'affettività inesistente....
> Io credo che ci siano persone che si affezionano,poi subentra l'assuefazione alla persona,il vivere insieme aspetti quotidiani della vita,e si scambia tutto questo per altro....
> *Esistono persone che per propri bisogni o convenienze si costruiscono sentimenti*....


Quasi tutti lo facciamo.
Siamo umani.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Quasi tutti lo facciamo.
> Siamo umani.


Farlo è umano,dovrebbe essere umano anche averne consapevolezza....


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Per molti si, ma mi riferisco alle molte persone che non lasciano il compagno e continuano a tradire.
> 
> *Per il resto i sentimenti non si costruiscono.* Quelli che vengono costruiti fin dall'inizio, semplicemente avendo attrazione fisica di base, sono destinati a morire tempo poco, se non muoiono ci si sta solo accontentando.
> 
> ...


Ma si alimentano o si lasciano spegnere, ed è già molto.
Se non si vuole scegliere di eserne vittime, e con vittimismo giustificarsi tutto.


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuro.
> Parlavo di rischi. Nessun rischio è certo. Ad ogni buon conto, conosco abbastanza il mondo per poter dire che tanti uomini la pensano abbastanza similmente a quella "bestia".



Bè hai conosciuto delle brutte persone. Certo ci sono, lo so anche io, e purtroppo ne ho anche avuto a che fare, ma sempre mio malgrado, ma non sono tanti ne la maggioranza, fanno semplicemente più chiasso e si fanno notare di più.
Io fossi un uomo me la prenderei per questa visione e queste generalizzazioni. Non essendo uomo, mi baso sulle persone che ho attorno e che ho conosciuto nella mia vita; per cui mi sembra brutto dover generalizzare in questo modo, perfino con chi tradisce o chi è amante. Sono solo etichette. Tu non sei uguale a nessuno, io neppure. E se dio vuole non tutti gli uomini sono come quelli che hai descritto, anche se si, purtroppo ci sono.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> I sentimenti non si costruiscono?
> Insomma,secondo me esistono persone che mascherano certe pulsioni con un'affettività inesistente....
> Io credo che ci siano persone che si affezionano,poi subentra l'assuefazione alla persona,il vivere insieme aspetti quotidiani della vita,e si scambia tutto questo per altro....
> Esistono persone che per propri bisogni o convenienze si costruiscono sentimenti....


Questo è l'aspetto negativo della costruzione.

Ma c'è anche il positivo che funziona nelle relazioni sentimentali, così come nella vita politica.
Le feste, gli anniversari hanno proprio la funzione di costruire una storia comune di emozioni forti condivise.
Una storia comune, reale o immaginaria ovvero totalmente costruita, funziona per creare legami.
Le tradizioni famigliari o locali costruiscono i legami, non sono cose brutte, anzi!
Ma il fatto che funzioniamo così abbiamo visto storicamente che è stato coscientemente sfruttato per le dittature.
Anche recentemente le scemenze leghiste dei celti hanno creato un senso di appartenenza sul nulla.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuro.
> Parlavo di rischi. Nessun rischio è certo. Ad ogni buon conto, conosco abbastanza il mondo per poter dire che tanti uomini la pensano abbastanza similmente a quella "bestia".


Non confondere i maschi con gli uomini...


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Bè hai conosciuto delle brutte persone. Certo ci sono, lo so anche io, e purtroppo ne ho anche avuto a che fare, ma sempre mio malgrado, ma non sono tanti ne la maggioranza, fanno semplicemente più chiasso e si fanno notare di più.
> Io fossi un uomo me la prenderei per questa visione e queste generalizzazioni. Non essendo uomo, mi baso sulle persone che ho attorno e che ho conosciuto nella mia vita; per cui mi sembra brutto dover generalizzare in questo modo, perfino con chi tradisce o chi è amante. Sono solo etichette. Tu non sei uguale a nessuno, io neppure. *E se dio vuole non tutti gli uomini sono come quelli che hai descritto, anche se si, purtroppo ci sono*.


 Ma mi pare ovvio. Va bene le generalizzazioni, ma questa è una banalià.


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> I sentimenti non si costruiscono?
> Insomma,secondo me esistono persone che mascherano certe pulsioni con un'affettività inesistente....
> Io credo che ci siano persone che si affezionano,poi subentra l'assuefazione alla persona,il vivere insieme aspetti quotidiani della vita,e si scambia tutto questo per altro....
> Esistono persone che per propri bisogni o convenienze si costruiscono sentimenti....



Non so se ti dà noia che ti citi, nel caso scusa. 

Comunque si quelli che dici sono tutti sentimenti costruiti, ma appunto non reali, come dicevo prima. E dopo poco viene a galla la realtà, poi uno è liberissimo di far finta di nulla. 
I sentimenti veri non si costruiscono, si può scegliere di non arrivare a quel punto o non ritrovarsi con persone inaccessibili, ma se succede succede; poi certo ma meno che non si subisca una lobotomia, uno quando non sta più bene fa armi e bagagli e se ne va....mi pare ovvio e superfluo ripeterlo, ma non si sa mai.
Comunque questa è una mia opinione, ovvio, nessuno è l'oracolo della verità, figuriamoci io, è solo quello che penso e che ho vissuto. Qui ognuno si basa, giustamente sulle proprie esperienze.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Bè hai conosciuto delle brutte persone. Certo ci sono, lo so anche io, e purtroppo ne ho anche avuto a che fare, ma sempre mio malgrado, ma non sono tanti ne la maggioranza, fanno semplicemente più chiasso e si fanno notare di più.
> Io fossi un uomo me la prenderei per questa visione e queste generalizzazioni. Non essendo uomo, mi baso sulle persone che ho attorno e che ho conosciuto nella mia vita; per cui mi sembra brutto dover generalizzare in questo modo, perfino con chi tradisce o chi è amante. Sono solo etichette. Tu non sei uguale a nessuno, io neppure. E se dio vuole non tutti gli uomini sono come quelli che hai descritto, anche se si, purtroppo ci sono.


Parlavo di uomini. Ma non ne facevo una questione sessista.

Sul resto, vale quel che penso un po' anche per altri frangenti: si tende sempre a sperare e a credere che il proprio caso sia "diverso".

Lungi da me etichettare nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farlo è umano,dovrebbe essere umano anche averne consapevolezza....


No, purtroppo questo secondo me mica sempre 

Il discorso uomini/maschi vale tanto quanto per le donne/femmine. Ripeto: non ne facevo una questione sessista. Ognuno usa a modo proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> oppure si possono anche evitare le generalizzazioni da 5° elementare.


Non era una generalizzazione. Era riferito a quel caso proprio perché quell'uomo parlava di bellezza.

La fiaba racconta della trasformazione che opera l'amore. Ma è alla bella che la bestia non appare più tale. 

Pensa che quell'uomo lì appare desiderabile a due donne. Loro la bestia non la vedono.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

*La bella e la bestia*

Ho passato una vita da uomo rimanendo distante e immune dalle bestie circostanti.
Poi è stata sufficiente l'unica donna che ho amato in vita mia a trasformarmi.


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto proprio per te, in questo thread.
> 
> Altroché che i sentimenti si costruiscono!
> Se lo neghi è proprio perché in questo momento della tua vita volevi costruirti un sentimento che non potesse portare a una convivenza e a un impegno per motivi tuoi.
> ...



Bè detto così, vuol dire che tu SAI per certo di aver ragione su di me. Perché se chi conosco non la pensa così, o non ha capito nulla di me, o non me lo dice o sono io che non ascolto perché ho le difese alzate.
Io non credo sia così, perché mi conosco, ma ci sta che tu abbia ragione. Però tu non ammetti il dubbio, per te è così! Vorrei avere la tua sicurezza nella vita....(non sono arrabbiata, sto solo rispondendo, e scrivendo e basta una persona sembra sempre più alterata di quanto non sia).


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Bè detto così, vuol dire che tu SAI per certo di aver ragione su di me. Perché se chi conosco non la pensa così, o non ha capito nulla di me, o non me lo dice o sono io che non ascolto perché ho le difese alzate.
> Io non credo sia così, perché mi conosco, ma ci sta che tu abbia ragione. Però tu non ammetti il dubbio, per te è così! Vorrei avere la tua sicurezza nella vita....(non sono arrabbiata, sto solo rispondendo, e scrivendo e basta una persona sembra sempre più alterata di quanto non sia).


Sono certa perché è così che funziona.

L'amore che strappa i capelli va bene nelle canzoni, i meccanismi psicologici sono quelli.
Il termine costruzione non ti piace, ma tu stessa riconosci che hai assecondato il sentimento. E cosa significa se non rievocare momenti, anticiparne altri, scegliere di pensarci e dare un valore al vissuto?
È del tutto evidente che in questa fase della vita hai voluto questo, magari per avere un aggancio per uscire da altre costruzioni con materiali non tutti tuoi.
Quindi resterai in questa costruzione finché il bisogno di altro, se lo avrai, ti porterà altrove.
Certo che poi abbandonare ciò che si è costruito fa male. Si fa quando fa più male rimanere.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Bè detto così, vuol dire che tu SAI per certo di aver ragione su di me. Perché se chi conosco non la pensa così, o non ha capito nulla di me, o non me lo dice o sono io che non ascolto perché ho le difese alzate.
> Io non credo sia così, perché mi conosco, ma ci sta che tu abbia ragione. Però tu non ammetti il dubbio, per te è così! Vorrei avere la tua sicurezza nella vita....(non sono arrabbiata, sto solo rispondendo, e scrivendo e basta una persona sembra sempre più alterata di quanto non sia).


Devo confermare chevi sentimenti non si costruiscono, ma si subiscono.. Se cosi vogliamo dire..
A chi non è capitato di vivere o sentir dire: è perfetto, è dolce, è premuroso, cazzo ma non lo amo!! Sono una disgraziata!!
Sarebbe bello attivare un meccanismo e costruire un sentimento.
Ma ciò è al di fuori delle possibilità umane.
Una festa, una cena, quelli si.. Si possono costruire.
La materia si costruisce.. Magari intorno a un sentimento.
Ma il sentimento ti arriva addosso senza che tu possa dominarne interiormente il tragitto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devo confermare chevi sentimenti non si costruiscono, ma si subiscono.. Se cosi vogliamo dire..
> A chi non è capitato di vivere o sentir dire: è perfetto, è dolce, è premuroso, cazzo ma non lo amo!! Sono una disgraziata!!
> Sarebbe bello attivare un meccanismo e costruire un sentimento.
> Ma ciò è al di fuori delle possibilità umane.
> ...


Quoto. A me è capitato ... senza se .... senza ma .... senza perché .... senza rendermi conto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devo confermare chevi sentimenti non si costruiscono, ma si subiscono.. Se cosi vogliamo dire..
> A chi non è capitato di vivere o sentir dire: è perfetto, è dolce, è premuroso, cazzo ma non lo amo!! Sono una disgraziata!!
> Sarebbe bello attivare un meccanismo e costruire un sentimento.
> Ma ciò è al di fuori delle possibilità umane.
> ...


I sentimenti si costruiscono ma non in base a valutazioni morali o di convenienza razionale, ma sulla base di bisogni inconsapevoli.

Ho fatto l'esempio delle dittature, ma vale per tutte le comunità, la costruzione della dittatura è consapevole e intenzionale, ma chi vi aderisce non ha un grande margine di scelta perché quella costruzione va a soddisfare dei bisogni.
A volte i bisogni vengono indotti con una alterazione della realtà o creando situazioni.
Basti pensare al bisogno di sicurezza che è innato e a come viene utilizzato.

La costruzione di un sentimento si basa su bisogni di riconoscimento,, gratificazione, conferme ecc


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*

Anche per me i sentimenti non si costruiscono,ma non tutti hanno consapevolezza di se stessi e di quello che hanno intorno,di quello che vivono,di quello che sentono.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I sentimenti si costruiscono ma non in base a valutazioni morali o di convenienza razionale, ma sulla base di bisogni inconsapevoli.
> 
> Ho fatto l'esempio delle dittature, ma vale per tutte le comunità, la costruzione della dittatura è consapevole e intenzionale, ma chi vi aderisce non ha un grande margine di scelta perché quella costruzione va a soddisfare dei bisogni.
> A volte i bisogni vengono indotti con una alterazione della realtà o creando situazioni.
> ...


Ogni sentimento risponde in fin dei conti a un bisogno..
E ognuno ha inconsciamente i suoi.
Ma la moralità è pericolosa nel momento in cui "valuta" il bisogno individuale.
Se ti innamori di quello bravuccio e preciso, di buona famiglia, rispondi a un bisogno di sicurezza, quindi il bisogno è moralmente promosso e tu sei brava.
Se ti innamori di uno sposato che ti tromba ti incula e ti lascia li per 2 settimane, rispondi a un bisogno "moralmente" censurabile, e non va più bene.
Ma i nostri bisogni siamo noi, e non la parte che funziona o non funziona di noi


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ogni sentimento risponde in fin dei conti a un bisogno..
> E ognuno ha inconsciamente i suoi.
> Ma la moralità è pericolosa nel momento in cui "valuta" il bisogno individuale.
> Se ti innamori di quello bravuccio e preciso, di buona famiglia, rispondi a un bisogno di sicurezza, quindi il bisogno è moralmente promosso e tu sei brava.
> ...


La valutazione morale continui a mettercela tu.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La valutazione morale continui a mettercela tu.


Non credo Brunetta..
La fai tu, in buona fede si intende, quando parli di costruzione inconsapevole, di materiali di scarto, di stamberghe. .
Dividi la stamberga dal castello, il marcio dal sano...
Giustamente peraltro...
Una volta una mia amica che avevo la pretesa di aiutare, indicandogli il castello come obiettivo di benessere, e gli dicevo che doveva trovare un uomo diverso da quello che aveva, che la ascoltasse.. Che la amasse, mi rispose:
Io non voglio un uomo che mi ascolti, ma un uomo che mi trombi!
Restai scioccato, ma la lezione mi servi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma perché la relazione extraconiugale con dei limiti risulta spesso giustificata  con tanto di ... meglio che niente ... mentre la relazione coniugale non viene quasi mai giustificata allo stesso modo?



Perché spesso se non sempre la gente si fa dei film. Perché ogni relazione ha dei limiti. Ci sono limiti dettati dalle circostanze e altri dettati dalle persone, dal loro carattere e da quello che desiderano. I limiti dettati dalle circostanze li vediamo sempre più chiaramente di quelli connaturati alle persone perché spesso riteniamo che l'altro voglia cambiare per noi. Ma non succede quasi mai. Ma la responsabilità mica è dell'altro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perché spesso se non sempre la gente si fa dei film. Perché ogni relazione ha dei limiti. Ci sono limiti dettati dalle circostanze e altri dettati dalle persone, dal loro carattere e da quello che desiderano. I limiti dettati dalle circostanze li vediamo sempre più chiaramente di quelli connaturati alle persone perché spesso riteniamo che l'altro voglia cambiare per noi. Ma non succede quasi mai. Ma la responsabilità mica è dell'altro.


In che senso? Non ti ho capita. A proposito di un mio limite


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devo confermare chevi sentimenti non si costruiscono, ma si subiscono.. Se cosi vogliamo dire..
> 
> A chi non è capitato di vivere o sentir dire: è perfetto, è dolce, è premuroso, cazzo ma non lo amo!! Sono una disgraziata!!
> 
> ...


Tu parli di innamoramento. Non di amore.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo Brunetta..
> La fai tu, in buona fede si intende, quando parli di costruzione inconsapevole, di materiali di scarto, di stamberghe. .
> Dividi la stamberga dal castello, il marcio dal sano...
> Giustamente peraltro...
> ...


No. La stamberga è scomoda per sé innanzitutto.
Non è che io non abbia preoccupazioni etiche e morali, ma esulano dal mio discorso.
Il problema è che ogni costruzione viene fatta con materiale proprio, buono e no, ma anche altrui e gli altri possono offrirti materiale di seconda scelta.
Anch'io ho costruito, ad esempio, il mio sentimento nel rapporto matrimoniale con una discreta consapevolezza, ma l'altro mi passava mattoni di cartapesta.
Alla tua amica tu volevi far fare una tua costruzione, che non era la sua.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perché spesso se non sempre la gente si fa dei film. Perché ogni relazione ha dei limiti. Ci sono limiti dettati dalle circostanze e altri dettati dalle persone, dal loro carattere e da quello che desiderano. I limiti dettati dalle circostanze li vediamo sempre più chiaramente di quelli connaturati alle persone perché spesso riteniamo che l'altro voglia cambiare per noi. Ma non succede quasi mai. Ma la responsabilità mica è dell'altro.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu parli di innamoramento. Non di amore.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> In che senso? Non ti ho capita. A proposito di un mio limite



Nel senso che la cosa più difficile da fare é non proiettare sull'altro le nostre aspettative ed accettarlo con i suoi limiti senza pretendere di cambiarlo. Quanta gente ho letto qui scrivere: Ho aperto gli occhi. E chi te lo faceva fare di tenerli chiusi? Non l'ingenuità, affatto. La pretesa di vedere ciò che non c'era. Perché il limite dato dall'altro secondo noi si può sempre spostare. Io non sono cattolica ma c'è un motivo se il peccato originale è stata la superbia. Se noi accettassimo le persone come le situazioni, ovvero immutabili con la nostra sola volontà, avremmo mediamente meno delusioni. Ma non è affatto facile.


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso che la cosa più difficile da fare é non proiettare sull'altro le nostre aspettative ed accettarlo con i suoi limiti senza pretendere di cambiarlo. Quanta gente ho letto qui scrivere: Ho aperto gli occhi. E chi te lo faceva fare di tenerli chiusi? Non l'ingenuità, affatto. La pretesa di vedere ciò che non c'era. Perché il limite dato dall'altro secondo noi si può sempre spostare. Io non sono cattolica ma c'è un motivo se il peccato originale è stata la superbia. Se noi accettassimo le persone come le situazioni, ovvero immutabili con la nostra sola volontà, avremmo mediamente meno delusioni. Ma non è affatto facile.


quoto ogni singola parola, anche la punteggiatura. Brava Sbri :up: è esattamente così.

parla una che ha peccato assai di superbia e ha tenuto gli occhi molto chiusi.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ogni sentimento risponde in fin dei conti a un bisogno..
> E ognuno ha inconsciamente i suoi.
> Ma la moralità è pericolosa nel momento in cui "valuta" il bisogno individuale.
> Se ti innamori di quello bravuccio e preciso, di buona famiglia, rispondi a un bisogno di sicurezza, quindi il bisogno è moralmente promosso e tu sei brava.
> ...


Perciò se hai bisogno di soldi è normale commetere una rapina perchè è un bisogno individuale?

Il bisogno individuale cos' è se non c'è ascolto di noi, e se non c'è ascolto non c'è consapevolezza e se non c'è consapevolezza è il bisogno che comanda su di noi.

Noi non siamo solo i nostri bisogni.

Quanto alle considerazioni etiche, qualsiasi persona le fa, tutti, senza eccezione, anche chi dice di lasciarle da parte perchè confonde etica sociale con moventi personali che giustificano le nostre azioni, e che ci piaccia o no sono la nostra morale.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso che la cosa più difficile da fare é non proiettare sull'altro le nostre aspettative ed accettarlo con i suoi limiti senza pretendere di cambiarlo. Quanta gente ho letto qui scrivere: Ho aperto gli occhi. E chi te lo faceva fare di tenerli chiusi? Non l'ingenuità, affatto. La pretesa di vedere ciò che non c'era. Perché il limite dato dall'altro secondo noi si può sempre spostare. Io non sono cattolica ma c'è un motivo se il peccato originale è stata la superbia. Se noi accettassimo le persone come le situazioni, ovvero immutabili con la nostra sola volontà, avremmo mediamente meno delusioni. Ma non è affatto facile.


Ennesimo bel post


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò se hai bisogno di soldi è normale commetere una rapina perchè è un bisogno individuale?
> 
> Il bisogno individuale cos' è se non c'è ascolto di noi, e se non c'è ascolto non c'è consapevolezza e se non c'è consapevolezza è il bisogno che comanda su di noi.
> 
> ...


Io non ho detto questo..
Se ciascun essere umano da qui a stasera dovesse soddisfare ogni suo bisogno a tutti i costi, il mondo finirebbe molto presto..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso che la cosa più difficile da fare é non proiettare sull'altro le nostre aspettative ed accettarlo con i suoi limiti senza pretendere di cambiarlo. Quanta gente ho letto qui scrivere: Ho aperto gli occhi. E chi te lo faceva fare di tenerli chiusi? Non l'ingenuità, affatto. La pretesa di vedere ciò che non c'era. Perché il limite dato dall'altro secondo noi si può sempre spostare. Io non sono cattolica ma c'è un motivo se il peccato originale è stata la superbia. Se noi accettassimo le persone come le situazioni, ovvero immutabili con la nostra sola volontà, avremmo mediamente meno delusioni. Ma non è affatto facile.


Per quello che mi riguarda ho sempre tenuto gli occhi aperti tanto che ho visto il suo cambiamento. Non era così prima e non lo è ora. Rabbia, delusione e sofferenza ci sono state. Oggi non ci sono più. Le aspettative in un rapporto le hanno tutti e le avevo anch'io e anche lei con la differenza che lei le ha sempre avute e le ha ancora mentre io no. Non riesco ad odiarla a non volerle bene ... mi prendo piccole rivincite che non mi lasciano niente se non l ulteriore consapevolezza che se quel periodo fosse stato diverso oggi sarei come ero e non farei le cazzate che oggi faccio.


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò se hai bisogno di soldi è normale commetere una rapina perchè è un bisogno individuale?
> 
> Il bisogno individuale cos' è se non c'è ascolto di noi, e se non c'è ascolto non c'è consapevolezza e se non c'è consapevolezza è il bisogno che comanda su di noi.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.... senza ratio i bisogni possono divenire istinti, e - trattandosi di istinti - quale miglior giustificazione ( appellandosi alla "natura" ) per soddisfarli comunque ??? E già sul significato della parola "bisogni" ci sarebbe da chiarire molte cose ( tutte,giustamente,assolutamente soggettive ).


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu parli di innamoramento. Non di amore.


Veramente io parlavo di sentimento, tra cui ovviamente ci stanno entrambi..
Però se l amore si costruisce come molti sostengono, vi chiedersi di passarmi qualche istruzionebin pvt..
Potrei averne bisogno.. Non si sa mai


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per quello che mi riguarda ho sempre tenuto gli occhi aperti tanto che ho visto il suo cambiamento. Non era così prima e non lo è ora. Rabbia, delusione e sofferenza ci sono state. Oggi non ci sono più. Le aspettative in un rapporto le hanno tutti e le avevo anch'io e anche lei con la differenza che lei le ha sempre avute e le ha ancora mentre io no. Non riesco ad odiarla a non volerle bene ... mi prendo piccole rivincite che non mi lasciano niente se non l ulteriore consapevolezza che se quel periodo fosse stato diverso oggi sarei come ero e non farei le cazzate che oggi faccio.


Tu, ad esempio, ti costruito una distanza emotiva basata sul rancore, probabilmente per orgoglio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho detto questo..
> Se ciascun essere umano da qui a stasera dovesse soddisfare ogni suo bisogno a tutti i costi, il mondo finirebbe molto presto..


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente io parlavo di sentimento, tra cui ovviamente ci stanno entrambi..
> Però se l amore si costruisce come molti sostengono, vi chiedersi di passarmi qualche istruzionebin pvt..
> Potrei averne bisogno.. Non si sa mai


Le istruzioni le hai già. Sono i passi che hai seguito ogni volta che hai avuto una storia sentimentale.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu, ad esempio, ti costruito una distanza emotiva basata sul rancore, probabilmente per orgoglio.


Io non mi sono costruito niente. Se tocco la stufa bollente non mi costruisco una distanza tra me e la stufa, semmai la distanza è la naturale conseguenza. Io ritiro la mano per istinto .... traslato sulle mie emozioni Io mi sono ritirato senza costruirmi nulla.
Lei non mi ha ferito nell'orgoglio, forse l'ho ferita Io e continuo a farlo. Lei mi ha lasciato solo per anni. È diverso.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso che la cosa più difficile da fare é non proiettare sull'altro le nostre aspettative ed accettarlo con i suoi limiti senza pretendere di cambiarlo. Quanta gente ho letto qui scrivere: Ho aperto gli occhi. E chi te lo faceva fare di tenerli chiusi? Non l'ingenuità, affatto. La pretesa di vedere ciò che non c'era. Perché il limite dato dall'altro secondo noi si può sempre spostare. Io non sono cattolica ma c'è un motivo se il peccato originale è stata la superbia. Se noi accettassimo le persone come le situazioni, ovvero immutabili con la nostra sola volontà, avremmo mediamente meno delusioni. Ma non è affatto facile.


questi però sono presupposti destinati  ad alla mancata evoluzione personale e relazionale


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso che la cosa più difficile da fare é non proiettare sull'altro le nostre aspettative ed accettarlo con i suoi limiti senza pretendere di cambiarlo. Quanta gente ho letto qui scrivere: Ho aperto gli occhi. E chi te lo faceva fare di tenerli chiusi? Non l'ingenuità, affatto. La pretesa di vedere ciò che non c'era. Perché il limite dato dall'altro secondo noi si può sempre spostare. Io non sono cattolica ma c'è un motivo se il peccato originale è stata la superbia. Se noi accettassimo le persone come le situazioni, ovvero immutabili con la nostra sola volontà, avremmo mediamente meno delusioni. Ma non è affatto facile.


Ognuno "vede" con gli occhi del proprio bisogno.. E i bisogni cambiano, non sono gli occhi che si aprono o si chiudono con uno schioccare di dita..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> questi però sono presupposti destinati  ad alla mancata evoluzione personale e relazionale


Quoto. Infatti non è il mio caso se hai letto la mia risposta.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le istruzioni le hai già. Sono i passi che hai seguito ogni volta che hai avuto una storia sentimentale.


 sarebbe facile la vita.... Mi molli sul più bello, come i miei dirigenti, quando si passa dalla teoria alla pratica..
Sob...


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno "vede" con gli occhi del proprio bisogno.. E i bisogni cambiano, non sono gli occhi che si aprono o si chiudono con uno schioccare di dita..



quoto.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso che la cosa più difficile da fare é non proiettare sull'altro le nostre aspettative ed accettarlo con i suoi limiti senza pretendere di cambiarlo. Quanta gente ho letto qui scrivere: Ho aperto gli occhi. E chi te lo faceva fare di tenerli chiusi? Non l'ingenuità, affatto. La pretesa di vedere ciò che non c'era. Perché il limite dato dall'altro secondo noi si può sempre spostare. Io non sono cattolica ma c'è un motivo se il peccato originale è stata la superbia. *Se noi accettassimo le persone come le situazioni, ovvero immutabili con la nostra sola volontà, avremmo mediamente meno delusioni.* Ma non è affatto facile.


Ma le persone hanno delle apprezzabili oscillazioni nel tempo, le situazioni sono meno dinamiche.
Comunque, si, dato che grosso modo possiamo farci un idea di base della persona, in base a quello possiamo costruire anche una forma di accettazione utile all'equilibrio. Se non altro, per evitarci banalità come quel "Ho aperto gli occhi".


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> questi però sono presupposti destinati  ad alla mancata evoluzione personale e relazionale



L'evoluzione di ciascuno di noi dipende dal nostro cambiare in funzione delle nostre esperienze e dei nostri bisogni. Non delle esperienze e dei bisogni degli altri. Le persone cambiano, certo. Ma ci mancherebbe altro che cambiassero per fare contento qualcun altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma le persone hanno delle apprezzabili oscillazioni nel tempo, le situazioni sono meno dinamiche.
> Comunque, si, dato che grosso modo possiamo farci un idea di base della persona, in base a quello possiamo costruire anche una forma di accettazione utile all'equilibrio. Se non altro, per evitarci banalità come quel "Ho aperto gli occhi".



Quello che voglio dire è che molto spesso noi ci innamoriamo di una persona finendo per amare un'idea di questa affatto reale. E finiamo per scontrarci con i suoi limiti. Fa parte della natura umana desiderare e cercare di realizzare i propri desideri rischiando. Senza questa capacità saremmo ancora sui rami di qualche albero. Solo che tra il desiderare una cosa e  illudersi di poterla avere anche quando non ci sono le condizioni passa spesso la differenza tra felicità ed infelicità.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'evoluzione di ciascuno di noi dipende dal nostro cambiare in funzione delle nostre esperienze e dei nostri bisogni. Non delle esperienze e dei bisogni degli altri. Le persone cambiano, certo. *Ma ci mancherebbe altro che cambiassero per fare contento qualcun altro*.



Non so se l'amore "si costruisce" ma senz'altro si alimenta. Non so... io però dico che a volte (non sempre) per amore dell'altro si può cambiare. Non parlo solo del rapporto uomo/donna.

Penso ad un figlio.

L'amore è un motore che spinge non solo e non sempre per far contento te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno "vede" con gli occhi del proprio bisogno.. E i bisogni cambiano, non sono gli occhi che si aprono o si chiudono con uno schioccare di dita..



Ognuno vede quello che gli fa comodo, spesso. E finisce prima o poi per restarci sotto. Perché prima o poi con la realtà finisci per farci i conti. E tanto più hai volato in alto con le pretese tanto più forte é la botta quando caschi col culo per terra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so se l'amore "si costruisce" ma senz'altro si alimenta. Non so... io però dico che a volte (non sempre) per amore dell'altro si può cambiare. Non parlo solo del rapporto uomo/donna.
> 
> Penso ad un figlio.
> 
> L'amore è un motore che spinge non solo e non sempre per far contento te.



Ma come no? Non è per sano egoismo che si fanno figli? Per avere la gioia di amarli? Non certo perché l'hanno chiesto loro.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'evoluzione di ciascuno di noi dipende dal nostro cambiare in funzione delle nostre esperienze e dei nostri bisogni. Non delle esperienze e dei bisogni degli altri. Le persone cambiano, certo. Ma ci mancherebbe altro che cambiassero per fare contento qualcun altro.


infatti si cambia cercando di migliorare e questo , pur non essendo in funzione di, va incontro anche agli altri.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso che la cosa più difficile da fare é non proiettare sull'altro le nostre aspettative ed accettarlo con i suoi limiti senza pretendere di cambiarlo. Quanta gente ho letto qui scrivere: Ho aperto gli occhi. E chi te lo faceva fare di tenerli chiusi? Non l'ingenuità, affatto. La pretesa di vedere ciò che non c'era. Perché il limite dato dall'altro secondo noi si può sempre spostare. Io non sono cattolica ma c'è un motivo se il peccato originale è stata la superbia. *Se noi accettassimo le persone come le situazioni, ovvero immutabili con la nostra sola volontà, avremmo mediamente meno delusioni. Ma non è affatto facile.*





Minerva ha detto:


> *questi però sono presupposti destinati  ad alla mancata evoluzione personale e relazionale*


Presumo che le persone evolvano, quello che è sicuro non come pensiamo noi, in genere, e nemmeno nei tempi che presumiamo.
E comunque il fatto di vedere gli altri con occhi falsati è una grande realtà.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che molto spesso noi ci innamoriamo di una persona finendo per amare un'idea di questa affatto reale. E finiamo per scontrarci con i suoi limiti. Fa parte della natura umana desiderare e cercare di realizzare i propri desideri rischiando. Senza questa capacità saremmo ancora sui rami di qualche albero. Solo che tra il desiderare una cosa e  illudersi di poterla avere anche quando non ci sono le condizioni passa spesso la differenza tra felicità ed infelicità.


Sono d'accordo. Forse è anche una questione di esperienza.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ognuno vede quello che gli fa comodo, spesso. E finisce prima o poi per restarci sotto. Perché prima o poi con la realtà finisci per farci i conti. E tanto più hai volato in alto con le pretese tanto più forte é la botta quando caschi col culo per terra.



Su questo concordo in pieno.

Purtroppo l'amore si alimenta in due. Sennò non è amore. E' solo qualcosa che costruisco io nella mia zucca, il più delle volte inconsapevolmente. E quello che vedo nell'altro è solo il mio bisogno - umanissimo - di vedere proprio quella cosa. Ma non costruisco niente, se non castelli per aria.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma come no? *Non è per sano egoismo che si fanno figli?* Per avere la gioia di amarli? Non certo perché l'hanno chiesto loro.


Non sempre questo sano egoismo è tuo. Sempre in due si fanno, i figli.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Presumo che le persone evolvano, quello che è sicuro non come pensiamo noi, in genere, e nemmeno nei tempi che presumiamo.
> *E comunque il fatto di vedere gli altri con occhi falsati *è una grande realtà.


succede spesso ma non è la regola.e spesso in un rapporto che funziona ci sono degli assestamenti individuali di crescita scoperti confrontandosi nel corso di una vita a beneficio proprio e dell'altro


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> succede spesso ma non è la regola.e spesso* in un rapporto che funziona ci sono degli assestamenti individuali di crescita scoperti confrontandosi nel corso di una vita a beneficio proprio e dell'altro*


Requisito indispensabile affinchè il rapporto/relazione funzioni.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ognuno vede quello che gli fa comodo, spesso. E finisce prima o poi per restarci sotto. Perché prima o poi con la realtà finisci per farci i conti. E tanto più hai volato in alto con le pretese tanto più forte é la botta quando caschi col culo per terra.


No Sbricy.. Non è cosi.
Ognuno vede quello che può vedere dalla sua prospettiva..
Che è mutevole.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Il problema delle relazioni è che la costruzione è individuale e comune e, come in una metafora usata con Ipazia della torta e della pizza, se uno costruisce un castello con la cartapesta che gli passa l'altro e l'altro una capanna con il marmo, comunque il secondo subirà meno contraccolpi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2016)

se  fossi rimasta la ragazza incontrata da mio marito avrei avuto più limiti rispetto a quelli che posso ritrovarmi oggi .sono cambiata moltissimo rispetto ad allora e trovo perfettamente logico che lui da me si aspettasse che certi miei egocentrismi , per dirne una,si ridimensionassero , sì per lui....ma soprattutto a mia crescita .
e viceversa per quello che riguardava lui
se si vanno avanti tanti anni è ovvio che si assiste anche alla trasformazione degli anni che non è solo quella delle rughe


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma come no? Non è per sano egoismo che si fanno figli? Per avere la gioia di amarli? Non certo perché l'hanno chiesto loro.


Vero ciò che scrivi,però potrebbe essere egoismo - da un certo punto di vista - anche il decidere di non avere figli.... il non voler essere madre può essere visto, ad esempio, come "interesse" solo verso se stessi o come il non voler "rinunciare" a sacrificare o modificare qualcosa di cui si è "beneficiato" sino ad oggi . Un figlio sconvolge i piani, impone obblighi, ti costringe a "maturare" e a ripianificare ( con tante variabili nemmeno lontanamente ipotizzabili a priori ) tutta o buona parte della tua vita. Ti porta a cambiare prospettiva sotto ogni punto di vista. A mio avviso va poi anche valutato/considerato il fatto che la "scelta" definitiva è della donna.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so se l'amore "si costruisce" ma senz'altro si alimenta. Non so... io però dico che a volte (non sempre) per amore dell'altro si può cambiare. Non parlo solo del rapporto uomo/donna.
> 
> Penso ad un figlio.
> 
> L'amore è un motore che spinge non solo e non sempre per far contento te.


Quoto


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> succede spesso ma non è la regola.e spesso in un rapporto che funziona ci sono degli assestamenti individuali di crescita scoperti confrontandosi nel corso di una vita a beneficio proprio e dell'altro


Questo lo condivido infatti, ed è alla base dei rapporti che funzionano.
Mi riferivo a tante relazioni che si vedono qui dentro, trascinate con i denti e nell 'illusione.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2016)

poi, aspettate: io le aspettative le ho eccome se decido di percorrere anni di vita insieme ad una persona, farlo diventare padre dei miei figli...come si fa a non avere aspettative?
lo posso fare senz'altro con gli sconosciuti, non con chi vive con me dividendo soldi , fatica, malattia,lutti etc


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma come no? Non è per sano egoismo che si fanno figli? Per avere la gioia di amarli? Non certo perché l'hanno chiesto loro.


No. Assolutamente. Io non li ho fatti per sano egoismo. A me hanno donato la vita ed io ho ricambiato. Il primo non lo abbiamo cercato e non abbiamo fatto nulla per impedire che nascesse. Ci siamo solo amati ed il figlio è arrivato come naturale conseguenza del nostro amore.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non dimenticarti dell'influenza che può avere* la paura della solitudine.*....


:quoto:  Quella sempre e comunque, purtroppo....


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

Il punto secondo me è che amando un figlio finisci con l'amare anche gli egoismi e le aspettative dell'altro. Pure le sue proiezioni.

Però secondo me dire che l'amore è la soddisfazione di un proprio bisogno è riduttivo.

E' come dire - che so - che scelgo di fare volontariato solo perché questo risponde ad un mio bisogno. Come se chi ne beneficiasse non ne avesse. O come se a me non ne importasse nulla che dall'altra parte qualcuno ne ha un bisogno proprio.

Come anche il sesso. Cioè... c'è un reciproco nel sesso che va oltre al "sé". E consiste nel dare piacere all'altro non solo per il proprio. Ci deve essere. Sennò releghiamo l'amore al nostro interno. Come fanno più o meno inconsapevolmente quelli che costruiscono castelli in aria, non corrisposti. Come fa consapevolmente (e vado sul personale) mio marito.

Non è amore. E' una proiezione che facciamo dei nostri bisogni, se inconsapevole. E' una proiezione del nostro ego se fatta con la consapevolezza di farla.

In entrambi i casi, non se ne esce. Perché non si cresce, manca - come qualcuno ha detto - la dialettica. La spinta che ti fa muovere. L'amore in senso lato.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella può essere una spinta alla costruzione.
> 
> Quello che mi premeva dire è che vi è una costruzione.
> La costruzione è prevalentemente fuori controllo, segue percorsi individuali seguendo sentieri appresi  (l'alfabeto di cui aveva parlato una volta Ipazia) ma ognuno ha il potere di scegliere se proseguire nella costruzione e di guidarla.
> ...


Vale anche per chi è sposato...


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2016)

Eggià.


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ennesimo bel post


perchè sotto al tuo avatar hai scritto ex quotatrice ?
A me non sembra che sia ex ma forse dovresti scrivere " la più che quota"


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi, aspettate: io le aspettative le ho eccome se decido di percorrere anni di vita insieme ad una persona, farlo diventare padre dei miei figli...come si fa a non avere aspettative?
> lo posso fare senz'altro con gli sconosciuti, non con chi vive con me dividendo soldi , fatica, malattia,lutti etc


non posso non quotare..
Eh si.. l'aspettativa è legittima.. sennò il ricercatore che non ha l'aspettativa di trovare un cazzo passa una vita a fare il ricercatore?..
è uno dei bisogni primari l'aspettativa.. e non solo in amore, ma in quasi tutto... è probabilmente il motore stesso della vita..


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè sotto al tuo avatar hai scritto ex quotatrice ?
> A me non sembra che sia ex ma forse dovresti scrivere " la più che quota"


Ex peggior quotatrice
L'avevo messo anni fa
All'inzio sbagliavo sempre i quote e poi è arrivato chi li sbagliava più di me


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ex peggior quotatrice
> L'avevo messo anni fa
> All'inzio sbagliavo sempre i quote e poi è arrivato chi li sbagliava più di me


la mia voleva essere una battuta spiritosa , e so come sono andate le cose perchè sono anni che sto qui:up:.
Ho poco da dire quindi me ne esco con ste battute  che dire Cretine o sciocche?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema delle relazioni è che la costruzione è individuale e comune e, come in una metafora usata con Ipazia della torta e della pizza, se uno costruisce un castello con la cartapesta che gli passa l'altro e l'altro una capanna con il marmo, comunque il secondo subirà meno contraccolpi.


Ma io su questo discorso della costruzione alla fine io sono anche d'accordo... ma bisogna esser d'accordo sull'oggetto della costruzione.

Se la costruzione è un "nido" ideale dove l'amore può vivere e pulsare, sono d'accordo...
quindi confidenza, fiducia, complicità, rispetto, educazione, delicatezza, aiuto materiale... benissimo.
mettiamoci anche solidità finanziaria, figli, casa al mare e in montagna, macchina bella..
mi va bene tutto

ma costruisci il cappotto che avvolge e protegge e accompagna il sentimento...

non il sentimento stesso.... quello te lo ritrovi e te lo risperdi da solo... a volte anche improvvisamente, magari a seguito di una circostanza traumatica...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io su questo discorso della costruzione alla fine io sono anche d'accordo... ma bisogna esser d'accordo sull'oggetto della costruzione.
> 
> Se la costruzione è un "nido" ideale dove l'amore può vivere e pulsare, sono d'accordo...
> quindi confidenza, fiducia, complicità, rispetto, educazione, delicatezza, aiuto materiale... benissimo.
> ...


Io ho ben chiaro il momento in cui la predisposizione spontanea verso un uomo ho iniziato a coltivarmela, a costruire il sentimento di amore.


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho ben chiaro il momento in cui la predisposizione spontanea verso un uomo ho iniziato a coltivarmela, a costruire il sentimento di amore.


sempre detto che tutto dipende da voi donne nel coltivare questa predisposizione (attrazione forse?) quindi ecco perchè noi uomini siamo più propensi a provare con più donne affinche voi ci scegliate , ma è anche vero che una volta scelta ci si fermi a anche per lui costruisca quel sentimento d'amore che li unirà magari per la vita , cosa che ora la vedo dura nei giovani di adesso.
Io sono escluso  quindi ti prevengo


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho ben chiaro il momento in cui la predisposizione spontanea verso un uomo ho iniziato a coltivarmela, a costruire il sentimento di amore.


.. restando della mia idea, non posso che invidiarti! 
per cui.. ritieniti da me personalmente invidiata, perché è una cosa che, facendo parte della sfera dell'emotività, non riconosco come governabile meccanicamente, e di conseguenza non la credo possibile in me stesso..

sono curioso a questo punto di sapere (e ti giuro che non è ironia) se con lo stesso meccanismo sei in grado di "smontarlo" un sentimento, magari dopo aver scoperto cose brutte nella vita del compagno.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho ben chiaro il momento in cui la predisposizione spontanea verso un uomo ho iniziato a coltivarmela, a costruire il sentimento di amore.


Ma non siamo tutti uguali. Io non ce l'ho in mente perché non l'ho preparato ma l'ho subito nel senso che mi è successo e basta.


----------



## Sheva07 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Fatica a reggere i limiti della relazione, che pure razionalmente riconosce.
> Però non riesce neanche a rinunciare a questo rapporto.


Brutta, bruttissima situazione. Dici che l'uomo in questione sarà disposto a lasciare la moglie per la tua amica? Perché se così non fosse forse l'unico modo per farla allontanare da esso, è spiattelarle in faccia la verità in maniera ben decisa.


----------



## Horny (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella può essere una spinta alla costruzione.
> 
> Quello che mi premeva dire è che vi è una costruzione.
> La costruzione è prevalentemente fuori controllo, segue percorsi individuali seguendo sentieri appresi  (l'alfabeto di cui aveva parlato una volta Ipazia) ma ognuno ha il potere di scegliere se proseguire nella costruzione e di guidarla.
> ...


era esattamente quello che chiedevo con un 3d di qualche mese fa.
guidare la costruzione.
non è che le emozioni diventino sentimenti in automatico.
e se il materiale è di scarto c'è poco margine per realizzare 
aspettative elevate. 
nel momento in cui credi in te stesso, non ti servi degli scarti


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Brutta, bruttissima situazione. Dici che l'uomo in questione sarà disposto a lasciare la moglie per la tua amica? Perché se così non fosse forse l'unico modo per farla allontanare da esso, è spiattelarle in faccia la verità in maniera ben decisa.


Ma no! Lo sa anche lei!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. restando della mia idea, non posso che invidiarti!
> per cui.. ritieniti da me personalmente invidiata, perché è una cosa che, facendo parte della sfera dell'emotività, non riconosco come governabile meccanicamente, e di conseguenza non la credo possibile in me stesso..
> 
> sono curioso a questo punto di sapere (e ti giuro che non è ironia) se con lo stesso meccanismo sei in grado di "smontarlo" un sentimento, magari dopo aver scoperto cose brutte nella vita del compagno.


Tra uhm che bel tipo, usciamo insieme, facciamo qualcosa e lo amo non passa un quarto d'ora.
Quando si sente che il pensiero va automaticamente e si creano aspettative ci si rende conto che sta accadendo.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra uhm che bel tipo, usciamo insieme, facciamo qualcosa e lo amo non passa un quarto d'ora.
> Quando si sente che il pensiero va automaticamente e si creano aspettative ci si rende conto che sta accadendo.


facciamo un paio d'ore..? .................


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> facciamo un paio d'ore..? .................


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra uhm che bel tipo, usciamo insieme, facciamo qualcosa e lo amo non passa un quarto d'ora.
> Quando si sente che il pensiero va automaticamente e si creano aspettative ci si rende conto che sta accadendo.


Quoto!


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre detto che tutto dipende da voi donne nel coltivare questa predisposizione (attrazione forse?) quindi ecco perchè noi uomini siamo più propensi a provare con più donne affinche voi ci scegliate , ma è anche vero che una volta scelta ci si fermi a anche per lui costruisca quel sentimento d'amore che li unirà magari per la vita , cosa che ora la vedo dura nei giovani di adesso.
> Io sono escluso  quindi ti prevengo



....perchè voi uomini pensate sempre che siamo noi donne a "predisporre" un amore o un inizio di relazione. Non è più semplice che ci si trova in due??
Questo modo di pensare lo trovo offensivo.


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....perchè voi uomini pensate sempre che siamo noi donne a "predisporre" un amore o un inizio di relazione. Non è più semplice che ci si trova in due??
> Questo modo di pensare lo trovo offensivo.


non volevo urtare la tua suscettibilità e me ne scuso, ma la vita che si conduce ora per conoscersi e in caso iniziare una relazione avviene così
Certo ai tempi di mia nonna primi 900 la conoscenza spesso avveniva tramite lettera cosa che fece mio nonno, invece con mia madre ,prima della guerra ,già in parte era cosi come adesso, ma ora il ragazzo si approccia ad una donna ma se lei non è più che interessata non si inizia niente:carneval:, però c'è anche da dire che adesso molte di voi si approcciano con un fare evidente questo è dovuto alla tanto sognata libertà sessuale conquistata


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non volevo urtare la tua suscettibilità e me ne scuso, ma la vita che si conduce ora per conoscersi e in caso iniziare una relazione avviene così
> Certo ai tempi di mia nonna primi 900 la conoscenza spesso avveniva tramite lettera cosa che fece mio nonno, invece con mia madre ,prima della guerra ,già in parte era cosi come adesso, ma ora il ragazzo si approccia ad una donna ma se lei non è più che interessata non si inizia niente:carneval:, però c'è anche da dire che adesso molte di voi si approcciano con un fare evidente questo è dovuto alla tanto sognata libertà sessuale conquistata


vale uguale l'inverso, se un uomo non è interessano, non si inizia niente....altrimenti sembra che vi pigliate ciò che capita. Non credo!


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> vale uguale l'inverso, se un uomo non è interessano, non si inizia niente....altrimenti sembra che vi pigliate ciò che capita. Non credo!


Nel mio caso ho sempre scelto ma per miei amici era sempre quella che fosse stata più accondiscendente, era un vanto per loro contava il numero delle conquista , racconto una cosa successa passeggiavamo in spiaggia con questi amici vedo una ragazza appoggiata ad un pattino e loro proseguono senza degnare di uno sguardo al che io gli faccio presente che era una conquista di qualche anno prima e lui non la ricordava nemmeno  quindi per dirti alcuni fanno man basta ma quello che gli resta  è poco.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Nel mio caso ho sempre scelto ma per miei amici era sempre quella che fosse stata più accondiscendente, era un vanto per loro contava il numero delle conquista , racconto una cosa successa passeggiavamo in spiaggia con questi amici vedo una ragazza appoggiata ad un pattino e loro proseguono senza degnare di uno sguardo al che io gli faccio presente che era una conquista di qualche anno prima e lui non la ricordava nemmeno  quindi per dirti alcuni fanno man basta ma quello che gli resta  è poco.



è un altra cosa...qui si stava parlando di "costruire" rapporti, non si s....e a caso!!


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è un altra cosa...qui si stava parlando di "costruire" rapporti, non si s....e a caso!!


vedi che oggi le ragazze prima s.....o e poi costruiscono rapporti


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che oggi le ragazze prima s.....o e poi costruiscono rapporti





cosa significa??? pure io prima ci sono andata a letto poi mi sono innamorata, ma non l'ho "scelto" tra la massa e ho detto tu si tu no....
Ci siamo scelti piaciuti e s...i


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> cosa significa??? pure io prima ci sono andata a letto poi mi sono innamorata, ma non l'ho "scelto" tra la massa e ho detto tu si tu no....
> Ci siamo scelti piaciuti e s...i


Hai miei tempi( vecchio detto popolare) prima ci si conosceva e poi si concludeva , ora è come hai fatto tu quindi peccato non essere nato oggi


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Hai miei tempi( vecchio detto popolare) prima ci si conosceva e poi si concludeva , ora è come hai fatto tu quindi peccato non essere nato oggi


Ma guarda che io non sono nata oggi.... sono na matusa, ho una figlia che fra 3 settimane fa 21 anni 
Lei è dei tempi di oggi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non sono nata oggi.... sono na matusa, ho una figlia che fra 3 settimane fa 21 anni
> Lei è dei tempi di oggi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il mio grande ne fa 41 quindi so più matusa di te tra l'altro mi sono sposato a 27 ed ero un tardone per i miei tempi pensa oggi che lui convive e anche l'altro questo dice tutto


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> il mio grande ne fa 41 quindi so più matusa di te tra l'altro mi sono sposato a 27 ed ero un tardone per i miei tempi pensa oggi che lui convive e anche l'altro questo dice tutto



be anch'io sposata a 25 .... 
Mia figlia studia. Ora ha un "quasi moroso", ha detto non ufficiale ancora, quindi vedremo. Ma credo non sia molto presa. Giovedì l'ha chiamata verso le 22 e le ha detto esci e lei ha risposto "col cavolo che esco, sono già in pigiama distesa sul divano...." :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Questa figlia c'ha le palle, altro che sua madre ....
Mi avesse chiamato mio marito a 21 anni anche alle 2 di notte mi cambiavo e uscivo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che in nome dell'amore si pensi di poter fare qualsasi cosa, a me è un fatto che mi sta tremendamente sulle palle. Si diventa "quella troia che sta con mio marito" per troiaggine, non per amore. O non solo. E se le mogli dei miei ex amanti mi definissero troia non batterei ciglio, anche se ero innamorata di loro, o almeno così pensavo di essere.


QUOTO


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Si diventa amanti per tante ragioni dall'egoismo assoluto, al bisogno di competere e affermarsi contro qualcuno, per gioco seduttivo, per innamoramento ecc.
Il problema è che non si è quasi mai consapevoli abbastanza per rendersi conto se si saprà davvero accettare i limiti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si diventa amanti per tante ragioni dall'egoismo assoluto, al bisogno di competere e affermarsi contro qualcuno, per gioco seduttivo, per innamoramento ecc.
> Il problema è che non si è quasi mai consapevoli abbastanza per rendersi conto se si saprà davvero accettare i limiti.


Non ho seguito tutta la discussione e non so se sia già stato detto, ma credo che ciò che muova profondamente chi si infila, specie le donne, in una situazione di questo tipo, covi dentro di sè la speranza di diventare l'amore unico dell'altro.

Sono nella tua stessa condizione con l'amica di cui parlavo in 3d apposito e paradossalmente, misteri della vita, mentre le altre amiche la stanno massacrando dicendole di smettere di frequentare quest'uomo sposato (lei è libera), io che dovrei essere quella che maggiormente dovrebbe tentare di distoglierla per quanto ci sono stata (e ci sono ancora) dentro dalla parte di chi ne conosce i risvolti deleteri, sono quella che "l'assiste" maggiormente ponendole delle domande scomode ma che possono farle acquisire più consapevolezza, e dunque (spero) farla soffrire meno.  


La mia amica, come la tua,  li conosce i limiti, ma il godersi il poco che quest'uomo le offre è quanto riesce a fare. E' ancora all'inizio, eppure si chiede se le piacerebbe averlo come persona ufficiale. Per me è assurdo come ragionamento di già lanciarsi in questo tipo di proiezioni, ma così è.


----------



## Eratò (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho seguito tutta la discussione e non so se sia già stato detto, ma credo che ciò che muova profondamente chi si infila, specie le donne, in una situazione di questo tipo, covi dentro di sè la speranza di diventare l'amore unico dell'altro.
> 
> Sono nella tua stessa condizione con l'amica di cui parlavo in 3d apposito e paradossalmente, misteri della vita, mentre le altre amiche la stanno massacrando dicendole di smettere di frequentare quest'uomo sposato (lei è libera), io che dovrei essere quella che maggiormente dovrebbe tentare di distoglierla per quanto ci sono stata (e ci sono ancora) dentro dalla parte di chi ne conosce i risvolti deleteri, sono quella che "l'assiste" maggiormente ponendole delle domande scomode ma che possono farle acquisire più consapevolezza, e dunque (spero) farla soffrire meno.
> 
> ...


Chi di speranza vive, di speranza muore....


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chi di speranza vive, di speranza muore....


Credo lo sappia, ma è più forte l'illusione e il godimento del momento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho seguito tutta la discussione e non so se sia già stato detto, ma credo che ciò che muova profondamente chi si infila, specie le donne, in una situazione di questo tipo, covi dentro di sè la speranza di diventare l'amore unico dell'altro.
> 
> Sono nella tua stessa condizione con l'amica di cui parlavo in 3d apposito e paradossalmente, misteri della vita, mentre le altre amiche la stanno massacrando dicendole di smettere di frequentare quest'uomo sposato (lei è libera), io che dovrei essere quella che maggiormente dovrebbe tentare di distoglierla per quanto ci sono stata (e ci sono ancora) dentro dalla parte di chi ne conosce i risvolti deleteri, sono quella che "l'assiste" maggiormente ponendole delle domande scomode ma che possono farle acquisire più consapevolezza, e dunque (spero) farla soffrire meno.
> 
> ...


Per me è un bene che se lo chieda, perché la risposta, a un certo punto, potrebbe anche diventare: quest'uomo non lo vorrei come partner ufficiale. Voglio dire, se si fa certe domande significa che forse non è proprio a talmente travolta da un 'insolita infatuazione nell'azzurro mare dei suoi sogni. Sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Diciamo anche che convivere è impegnativo. Meglio avere rapporti da amanti, a volte.


----------



## Tessa (15 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che convivere è impegnativo. Meglio avere rapporti da amanti, a volte.


Un conto è non convivere, ma avere una relazione ufficiale.
Un conto è condividere un materasso e qualche caffè rubato. Prima o poi il desiderio di uscire dall'ombra è fisiologico.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2016)

certo che l'accettazione, la comprensione e la consapevolezza dei limiti cambia moltissimo rispetto all'età che si ha e a come si è arrivati fino ad essa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Un conto è non convivere, ma avere una relazione ufficiale.
> Un conto è condividere un materasso e qualche caffè rubato. Prima o poi il desiderio di uscire dall'ombra è fisiologico.


Non è detto.
Anche perche quella del materasso e qualche caffè rubato a volte è una proiezione esattamente come lo è la sperata ufficializzazione del rapporto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Un conto è non convivere, ma avere una relazione ufficiale.
> Un conto è condividere un materasso e qualche caffè rubato. Prima o poi il desiderio di uscire dall'ombra è fisiologico.


non sempre


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per me è un bene che se lo chieda, perché la risposta, a un certo punto, potrebbe anche diventare: quest'uomo non lo vorrei come partner ufficiale. Voglio dire, se si fa certe domande significa che forse non è proprio a talmente travolta da un 'insolita infatuazione nell'azzurro mare dei suoi sogni. Sbaglio?




Non sbagli, anzi all'inizio neanche le piaceva piu' di tanto; lui, come si dice in questi casi, ha saputo toccare le corde giuste e lei, come dice Brunetta, ha iniziato a costruire il suo sentimento.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è detto.
> Anche perche quella del materasso e qualche caffè rubato a volte è una proiezione esattamente come lo è la sperata ufficializzazione del rapporto


Parole sante!


Talvolta l'uva è acerba, a volte piace spiluccare.


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che l'accettazione, la comprensione e la consapevolezza dei limiti cambia moltissimo rispetto all'età che si ha e a come si è arrivati fino ad essa


Secondo me si.
Ed è un fattore di primaria importanza. Se ho trenta anni mi sentirò di poter desiderare alcune cose, se ne ho cinquanta altre.
Al netto delle inclinazioni personali e solo come osservazione generale ovviamente.


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Diciamo anche che convivere è impegnativo*. Meglio avere rapporti da amanti, a volte.


Provare a vivere pienamente è sempre impegnativo. Dipende sempre dagli obiettivi che uno/a si pone. Se d'altronde si sceglie di fare l'amante, lamentarsi poi dei limiti che la situazione impone è quantomeno ridicolo.


----------



## Tessa (16 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sempre


Non sempre. Anzi raramente quando anche dall'altra parte c'e' molto da perdere. 
Sempre. Quando dall'altra parte non si ha niente.


----------

